

Ask YC :What Single Sign On (Open Source) Solution you use ?? - vishpat

What Single Sign On (Open Source) Solution you use ??  I am trying to implemetn a SSO for my Web App . So far I have found JSSO and CAS . What are other good open source implementations ??
======
tlrobinson
OpenID and/or Clickpass

------
ubudesign
tomcat

